# Parents Visa 103 Sponsorship



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi,

I am Australia Citizen and need to apply parents visa.

I just checked this link 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/parent-103#Overview

it says if sponsorship pathway is chosen then there is no fee for visa and that is also a permanent visa. But, I heard that parents permanent visa is a bit expensive way.

Can someone shed some light on this?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mechengineer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Australia Citizen and need to apply parents visa.
> 
> ...


103 visa is a non contributory parents visa 

The link clearly shows that the charges are $6,100 per person
I do not know how you have deduced that there is no fees
However, the drawback in this via is that there is nearly a 13 years wait in processing which can extend to 20 years also

The other parents visa which is the 143 visa , Is called th contributory visa and costs about $50,000 per person but that is processed mush faster and you can expect a grant in 3-4 years

Cheers


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

Please refer this link

https://ibb.co/ys8FmkC


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mechengineer said:


> Please refer this link
> 
> https://ibb.co/ys8FmkC


NB is correct.

If you look at your link, it tells you that there is no cost to Sponsor an applicant, not that there is no cost for a visa.

A Sponsor promises to provide support for the visa applicant/s if required. 

Sponsorship is a requirement for these visas but it is not a visa itself - the visa applicant/s still have to apply and pay the visa fees.

Have another look at your (or NB's) link. 

On the right side, under the picture of two people, you'll see "Personalise this page".

Choose whether you want information for an Applicant or a Sponsor. 

If you choose "Applicant" you will see visa application costs start at $6100. 

If you choose "Sponsor" you will see there are no fees to become a sponsor (although you certainly will have financial responsibilities).


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

kaju said:


> NB is correct.
> 
> If you look at your link, it tells you that there is no cost to Sponsor an applicant, not that there is no cost for a visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. Also, does it have a time frame of 13 years as NB said? is there any other way I can bring parents for a long duration in less time. I see Tourist subclass 600 that gives 12 months max.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mechengineer said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Also, does it have a time frame of 13 years as NB said? is there any other way I can bring parents for a long duration in less time. I see Tourist subclass 600 that gives 12 months max.


There are only a limited number of places for these visas each year, which is what causes the extended waiting period. That number of available places each year is set to reduce slightly in the near future too. For anything beyond the next year or two, I doubt you'd find anybody sensible that would guess at the actual processing time for 103 visas by then - it could be several years, or it could be much longer.

See the post linked below for information regarding the temporary visa for Parents - but read it very carefully and understand that as people age, medicals are likely to be harder to pass. 

If someone gets an 870 Sponsored Parent (Temporary) Visa now and fails the medicals years later, when they later are about to be granted a Permanent Parent Visa they would have to leave Australia, perhaps after 5 or 10 years here and by then being settled and used to living here, and at that point being older, more frail, and possibly with little to return to.

Even if waiting for several or more years for a 103 visa, the medicals will only be requested to be done just before the visa is granted (that is, in several or more years after applying now) so the applicant's health at the time of grant would mean the application would be refused (after all that time waiting) if they do not pass the medicals.

This is why the (seemingly expensive) Contributory Parent Visas are actually very good value.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

kaju said:


> There are only a limited number of places for these visas each year, which is what causes the extended waiting period. That number of available places each year is set to reduce slightly in the near future too. For anything beyond the next year or two, I doubt you'd find anybody sensible that would guess at the actual processing time for 103 visas by then - it could be several years, or it could be much longer.
> 
> See the post linked below for information regarding the temporary visa for Parents - but read it very carefully and understand that as people age, medicals are likely to be harder to pass.
> 
> ...


I checked they are going to open 870 https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ly/five-year-temporary-sponsored-parents-visa

but still, it has a significant fee.

Anyway, thanks to Kaju and NB for the information.

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mechengineer said:


> I checked they are going to open 870 https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ly/five-year-temporary-sponsored-parents-visa
> 
> but still, it has a significant fee.
> 
> ...


Just make sure they understand if they get that Temporary Visa, then later apply for a permanent Parent Visa (as you can only get a maximum 5 years in Australia with one 5 year extension on the Temporary Visa), not passing the medicals at that point would mean they would have to leave Australia and likely would not be able to return.

And as I said in the linked post, the 870 requires that the Sponsor has lived in Australia for 4 years.


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

kaju said:


> Just make sure they understand if they get that Temporary Visa, then later apply for a permanent Parent Visa (as you can only get a maximum 5 years in Australia with one 5 year extension on the Temporary Visa), not passing the medicals at that point would mean they would have to leave Australia and likely would not be able to return.


Sure, my friend advised that if we apply for a tourist visa from outside Australia, they may get up to 3 years but if we apply inside, we may get 3 months. Haven't double checked with him, if he talking about 870 or 600.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> Just make sure they understand if they get that Temporary Visa, then later apply for a permanent Parent Visa (as you can only get a maximum 5 years in Australia with one 5 year extension on the Temporary Visa), not passing the medicals at that point would mean they would have to leave Australia and likely would not be able to return.
> 
> And as I said in the linked post, the 870 requires that the Sponsor has lived in Australia for 4 years.


Can we apply for the 103 and be in queue and also simultaneously apply for the 870 ?

If the 870 is issued, will the 103 application still remain active in the queue ?

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mechengineer said:


> Sure, my friend advised that if we apply for a tourist visa from outside Australia, they may get up to 3 years but if we apply inside, we may get 3 months. Haven't double checked with him, if he talking about 870 or 600.


The 870 allows a stay of up to 5 unbroken years and can be renewed once, both times subject to medicals of course. 

A 600 (medicals also required each time) allows at most 12 months in Australia in every 18 months. See my comments about this in my linked post, as visa conditions do change and you might not be able to get a 3 year 600 visitor visa in the future anyway (and even if they did, they would still have to leave for at least 6 months after each year in Australia).

Make sure you take the time to understand all of this, as it could easily affect your parents in major ways like having to leave after every year, or having to leave permanently when they are much older and less able to cope if they fail the medicals, and so on.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

NB said:


> Can we apply for the 103 and be in queue and also simultaneously apply for the 870 ?
> 
> If the 870 is issued, will the 103 application still remain active in the queue ?
> 
> Cheers


Q1. No, only one Parent visa can be applied for at a time - see last para. here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202

After being granted a 5-year 870 (but not before) you could then apply for a 103 or 143 etc. Of course if the newer visa (say a 103, a 143 should be granted well within that time) was not processed in 5 years, you'd have to withdraw that application to apply for another 5-year 870, and then reapply again for the 103 after that was granted. If you're looking at a 143 the only logical interim option is intermittent stays on a 600 Visitor visa, as starting with an 870 just delays the processing time of a 143, as that can't be lodged till after the 870 grant.

Q2. See above - you would need to reapply for a 103 after the 870 was granted. If you later sought an extension to the 870 you'd have to withdraw the 103 again, as I mentioned above. If you had originally applied for a 103 you'd have had to withdraw that to apply for an 870.

Not explained very succinctly I know but I'm sure you understand. 

Advice on the best option (they do change!) given your parents' and your needs and expectations is best done through a check with a MARA-registered Migration Agent. It's hard to see into the future and a refusal when people get sick and old (and most of us do eventually) can be very sad. 

Although the 143 (or 173 and 143) price seems (and is) expensive for many, at least the processing is faster, there is probably a better chance parents will pass medicals as they will be younger they get full Medicare on a 143 and not on an 870, and even their eligibility for an Age Pension after 15 years residence starts when a 143 is granted (870 does not contribute to that 15 year waiting period).


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

NB said:


> 103 visa is a non contributory parents visa
> 
> The link clearly shows that the charges are $6,100 per person
> I do not know how you have deduced that there is no fees
> ...


HI,


Can we include parents as dependent while applying 887 after 489 visa?????


thanks in anvance.


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

BHULLAR81 said:


> HI,
> 
> 
> Can we include parents as dependent while applying 887 after 489 visa?????
> ...


Please see Kaju's reply to my thread, he mentioned a post link


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

BHULLAR81 said:


> HI,
> 
> 
> Can we include parents as dependent while applying 887 after 489 visa?????
> ...


No. 

Dependents must be members of your family unit: 

A person might be a member of your family unit if they are your:

1. spouse or de-facto partner

2. child or step child; and have not turned 18, or have turned 18, but have not turned 23, and are financially dependent on you or your partner, or have turned 23 and are dependent on you or on the partner as they have a mental or physical disability that stops them from earning a living to support themselves

3. grandchild or step-grandchild who is a dependent of a child who meets one of the criteria under above under paragraph 2.

A child is not eligible if they are engaged to be married or have a spouse or de-facto partner.

Parents are not considered to be part of your family unit for Australian immigration purposes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> No.
> 
> Dependents must be members of your family unit:
> 
> ...


Parents were considered as family unit till Nov 2016 ?

If I had applied before that date, my parents would have also got the PR with me for just the nominal application fee of as for spouse or child?

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

NB said:


> Parents were considered as family unit till Nov 2016 ?
> 
> If I had applied before that date, my parents would have also got the PR with me for just the nominal application fee of as for spouse or child?
> 
> Cheers


Yes that's right (although even back then, you would still have had to show that they were actually dependent on you).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> Q1. No, only one Parent visa can be applied for at a time - see last para. here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202
> 
> After being granted a 5-year 870 (but not before) you could then apply for a 103 or 143 etc. Of course if the newer visa (say a 103, a 143 should be granted well within that time) was not processed in 5 years, you'd have to withdraw that application to apply for another 5-year 870, and then reapply again for the 103 after that was granted. If you're looking at a 143 the only logical interim option is intermittent stays on a 600 Visitor visa, as starting with an 870 just delays the processing time of a 143, as that can't be lodged till after the 870 grant.
> 
> ...


Had one been able to apply for just the renewal also for the 870 without having to withdraw the 103 application, it would have been very cost effective route for parents PR

Get the 870 for 5 years and then apply for the 103 PR
Get the 870 renewed for another 5 years and most probably by the time the 870 ends, that is 10 years later, your 103 would be ready for grant in a couple of years or so

Total cost 26,000$ Spread over 10 years versus $50,000 spread over 2-3 years for the 143

Cheers


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

NB said:


> Had one been able to apply for just the renewal also for the 870 without having to withdraw the 103 application, it would have been very cost effective route for parents PR
> 
> Get the 870 for 5 years and then apply for the 103 PR
> Get the 870 renewed for another 5 years and most probably by the time the 870 ends, that is 10 years later, your 103 would be ready for grant in a couple of years or so
> ...


Is it possible if I apply Tourist Visa for parents (600) which is the fastest way. And when they come here (Aus), I can apply for 870 because 870 application can only be lodged after July 2019 and I can't wait till then. 

Does 600 has a condition that person can't apply 870 (I read the only condition is "No Further Stay" but that doesn't mean we can't apply for another visa. 
Need clarification on this please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mechengineer said:


> Is it possible if I apply Tourist Visa for parents (600) which is the fastest way. And when they come here (Aus), I can apply for 870 because 870 application can only be lodged after July 2019 and I can't wait till then.
> 
> Does 600 has a condition that person can't apply 870 (I read the only condition is "No Further Stay" but that doesn't mean we can't apply for another visa.
> Need clarification on this please


Have you completed 4 years as PR ?

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mechengineer said:


> Is it possible if I apply Tourist Visa for parents (600) which is the fastest way. And when they come here (Aus), I can apply for 870 because 870 application can only be lodged after July 2019 and I can't wait till then.
> 
> Does 600 has a condition that person can't apply 870 (I read the only condition is "No Further Stay" but that doesn't mean we can't apply for another visa.
> Need clarification on this please


You can only lodge a 870 visa application after the 870 sponsorship has been lodged and approved first. I'd guess that alone might take a few months. Even then the sponsor must have been resident in Australia for 4 years.

If a 600 Visitor Visa has a "No Further Stay" condition, that means you can't apply for another visa (unless you are seeking protection as a refugee) while in Australia.

In any case, you can not apply for an 870 in Australia anyway. (and there is no attached Bridging Visa for the 870 and all Parent visas with the exception of the 804). 

To apply for an 870 you must be outside Australia. There is no indication of how long it might take to grant an 870 visa - it could be just a few months or perhaps much longer.

If you're seeking advice rather than just information, best to consult a registered MARA Migration Agent.


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

kaju said:


> You can only lodge a 870 visa application after the 870 sponsorship has been lodged and approved first. I'd guess that alone might take a few months. Even then the sponsor must have been resident in Australia for 4 years.
> 
> If a 600 Visitor Visa has a "No Further Stay" condition, that means you can't apply for another visa (unless you are seeking protection as a refugee) while in Australia.
> 
> ...


600 Visa allows a maximum of 12 months. To get 12 months do I need to show some strong reasons or just ask for 12 months and they will grant because few of my friends get 3 months visa when they applied 600.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mechengineer said:


> 600 Visa allows a maximum of 12 months. To get 12 months do I need to show some strong reasons or just ask for 12 months and they will grant because few of my friends get 3 months visa when they applied 600.


Very often if the parent/s haven't been to Australia before, the first visitor visa is only given for 3 months. 

Case Officers will consider requests for Visitor Visas on a case by case basis so there is no easy answer. But the grant of a 3 month Visitor visa for a first visit, even if 12 months is requested, is very common.

Visitor Visas are not intended to be defacto ongoing or longterm residence visas.


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

mechengineer said:


> 600 Visa allows a maximum of 12 months. To get 12 months do I need to show some strong reasons or just ask for 12 months and they will grant because few of my friends get 3 months visa when they applied 600.


I am also having the same issues with parent migrations. I have a few doubts in my mind

1. For 870 or visit visa, what are medical required. My parents are around 74 years old. Does the medical got rejected on the basis of physical health . the rest chest, blood tests are all okay 
2. Secondly, i have heard about the sponsor requirement of 4 years residence in Australia. Is it confirmed ?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

immigrant589 said:


> I am also having the same issues with parent migrations. I have a few doubts in my mind
> 
> 1. For 870 or visit visa, what are medical required. My parents are around 74 years old. Does the medical got rejected on the basis of physical health . the rest chest, blood tests are all okay
> 2. Secondly, i have heard about the sponsor requirement of 4 years residence in Australia. Is it confirmed ?


It's always best to use the official information. For an 870 visa, see here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ly/five-year-temporary-sponsored-parents-visa

Under "Sponsorship - eligibility" you will see the 4 year residence requirement. 

For Health requirements for an 870 a parent must have adequate health insurance and meet the usual health and character requirements. 

For a 600 visitor visa for 3 months, health checks may or may not be needed for a 3 month visit (probably will if parent is 75 or older, and will generally for visitor visas for 6 months or more. Look through the links here for more info: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/health

You should always check information from the official source yourself and not rely too much on what you hear from others. 

There are very serious risks that a Parent may fail a medical at some point, as they get progressively older.

That could mean that if a parent got a Temporary Parent Visa and then failed their next visa application health check, they would then need to leave Australia permanently with no chance of staying here permanently - possibly after establishing a life here with their family and with little or nothing to return to in their home country. 

Read this full thread and this link too if you haven't already: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202 but get proper professional advice f you need to.

The prospects of getting it wrong - and having that affect your parents, their life and yours, means that if it was me I'd consult a MARA-registered Migration Agent for advice if I was unsure about anything.


----------



## mechengineer (Jun 20, 2017)

*Visa Stream*

Hi,

I was going to apply visa 600, just wondering which stream should I check, Tourist Scheme or Sponsored Family Stream?

https://ibb.co/P9Zdsqm

Does it make any difference if I apply from Australia or India?

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kaju said:


> Q1. No, only one Parent visa can be applied for at a time - see last para. here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202
> 
> After being granted a 5-year 870 (but not before) you could then apply for a 103 or 143 etc. Of course if the newer visa (say a 103, a 143 should be granted well within that time) was not processed in 5 years, you'd have to withdraw that application to apply for another 5-year 870, and then reapply again for the 103 after that was granted. If you're looking at a 143 the only logical interim option is intermittent stays on a 600 Visitor visa, as starting with an 870 just delays the processing time of a 143, as that can't be lodged till after the 870 grant.
> 
> ...


As usual, thank you for elaborating kaju - a quick question - would you have a source for that bit in Q1 about only one Parent Visa can be applied for at a time. I can't seem to find info about that so likely looking in the wrong places. 

For example, if a 143 visa has been lodged, while the 143 is processing and before it is finalised can a 870 visa also be lodged for the same person?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> As usual, thank you for elaborating kaju - a quick question - would you have a source for that bit in Q1 about only one Parent Visa can be applied for at a time. I can't seem to find info about that so likely looking in the wrong places.
> 
> For example, if a 143 visa has been lodged, while the 143 is processing and before it is finalised can a 870 visa also be lodged for the same person?


I must have had some grounds for saying that, but I can't find anything!

However, according to this, you can indeed apply for an 870 after lodging a permanent parent visa application: https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...nsored-parent-visa#toc-mod-article_module-1-6


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kaju said:


> I must have had some grounds for saying that, but I can't find anything!
> 
> However, according to this, you can indeed apply for an 870 after lodging a permanent parent visa application: https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...nsored-parent-visa#toc-mod-article_module-1-6


Thanks for that link kaju - really helps with my specific query!  

I found some websites that were tracking the introduction of the 870 visa that shared similar info so it is likely grounded in a source somewhere - just haven't come across it just yet.


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

is there any Parent Visa, which does not have a condition that sponsors must stay 2 years resident in Australia?


----------



## kajuuhehgut (May 26, 2020)

*Parents 103 Visa quening number increase*

Hi, out there. 

can anyone help me understand the reason that Parents 103 Visa queuing number increased from 17,350 in Feb 2019 to 18,960 in May 2020 for the same queuing date?

It would be really appreciated if anyone can help.


----------

